# wrist rocket handle mod



## Shawn Feltman (Jan 10, 2013)

so yeh i got a wrist rocket the other day i only paid a few bucks for it and as soon as i opened it i felt that the handle was weak and very cheap i ended up breaking it that day but i made myself a wooden handle for it just wanted to show it off a lil comment let me know what ya think thanks for guys

shawn


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks good and sturdy


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love handle mods. This one looks great.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like it, it has an old country, farming aura to it .


----------



## Shawn Feltman (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks guys yeh i wanted the old rustic look but yeh thanks alot guys

shawn


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Big improvement


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wood instead of plastic? no contest-wood takes it! NICE! :king:


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Marbles (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good nice job !


----------



## Shawn Feltman (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks alot guys


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i bouht one of those exact slingshots and i was disgusted with the quality, the handle cracked the bands didnt stretch and then broke and the frame was rough so it is now one of my projects to turn in to something half usable.


----------



## Shawn Feltman (Jan 10, 2013)

yeh same here everything you said after i got done with the handle i was trying it out and the bands broke and like you said they werent the best i mean i paid like $3.00 for it so i dint think i was geting anything great and i got it to do the handle over and all but yeh i cant see myself selling anything that low quality every but yeh


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Great idea! Might do the same. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

i bought 4 of these for $1.00 each, new in package. i may try this. good idea


----------



## Shawn Feltman (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks glad i could be of help it's not hard but make sure you keep everything inline when your doing it but yeh not to hard to do like i said thanks

shawn


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Great mod! I do prefer the feel and look of wood.


----------

